# Best fly reel for big tarpon?



## fstewart06

I just bought a 12 Weight TFO bluewater fly rod and am looking for a reliable reel to match. I plan to chase big tarpon off the beachfront with it. Any recommendations on sturdy fly reels under $500? I know the Tibors and Billy Pates are great, I just don't want to spend that much money. And if there are any other Houston people who want to chase tarpon with a fly rod, shoot me a PM. I'm always looking for people to split boat gas with.

Thanks,
Forrest


----------



## Golden

Always check on Ebay you never know what you'll find. I bought Ross Big Canyon BG-6 for my ten wt. almost brand new for 125.00 with intermediate line. two pre tied leaders and backing. The thing about fly reels is the drag system must be maintained in good shape if you expect to mess with tarpon. Always check screws on reel seat too. your in trouble if they give out. A big tarpon will trash your equipment in no time. Many guides are using that same rod 'cause of the fiberglass composite lower section really helps during the battle.


----------



## Animal Chris

TFO's Hayden series of reels are solid reels with great drags. I've got a Hayden II loaded with 300 yds of 30# Micron and SA WF-12-I Mastery Tarpon line. The Hayden reels have a large cork drag, similar to the drags used by Fin-Nor in both their fly and conventional reels. And, the best part is that they run about half of what a Pate or Tibor reel will run you.


----------



## fstewart06

Thanks guys. Yeah, I think the sturdy butt section of the Bluewater rods will help me lift a big fish off the bottom (especially in 20 or 30 ft of water). I will check out the Hayden reels. What are your thoughts on backing? I was considering using 65 or 80lb Sufix braid instead of 30 lb dacron to get more strength and capacity.


----------



## Animal Chris

Both are good selections. I've got 30# Micron on my TFO Hayden II (with a 12wt. Intermediate Mastery Tarpon line) and 65# braid on my Tibor Pacific (it was originally rigged for and, may someday be used for Yellowfin). I've had good luck with both.


----------



## Huachele

There is an Abel Super 12W on sale at redtruck for $660. A little more than you want to spend but pretty good deal on a new reel. I have seen super 12s on their site at $500 and change.


----------



## CTR0022

check out

www.coltonfly.com

best reel for the money IMO


----------



## Golden

Isn't it great what's happened to the fly fishing gear market...no longer do you have to mortage the house for some really good equipment. Companies like Colton, TFO and others are driving the market back to the fisherman. SWEEEET!!! 

Liviathon 20 WT. are you kidding me you could lift your truck and change the transmission with that beast!


----------

